# log splitter seal



## pickerbush18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Old didier log splitter needs a new front hydraulic piston seal. How do you get the front cap off? I can only get it to move one half inch before it stops dead. I turned the cap with a big wrench (it doesn't screw out). So then hit it with a big screwdriver between the front cap and cylinder.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Generally there are lock screws on (in) the cap to prevent it from rotating.
Also they are sometimes very difficult to get off.
Sometimes you will need to loosen a bit then tighten, then loosen etc to help get the dirt and rust to break free.

I have also found that a spanner wrench or a chain wrench like one of these is pretty helpful.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I did some research and came up with nothing. If a photo is available I'm sure more advice could be offered. 

Hydraulics can be very dangerous and without a clue as to design and assembly any advice could prove harmful. Repair may be easy but availability of the part/s need to be researched and a decent understanding of the assembly will be required. I was going to suggest consulting with a repair facility that deals with hydraulic cylinders... maybe a local machine shop.


----------



## richoj (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't know if I'm allowed to say this, but I replaced seals on my splitter with a lot of help from the people at a site called ArboristSite.com. It was tough getting the end off------there are special wrenches for that, but I was able to hammer it (it was threaded) off with a punch (I unthreaded it that way)

It was a very messy job the way I did it, so be careful to raise the front end higher than the rear. Seals were cheap and easy to switch.


----------

